# My old girl



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

After months of using the board and picking the brains of the numerous wise men, I thought I'd better put my cards on the table and post some pictures. She is used as a day to day car with the occassional trackday and quarter mile outings. No matter how tempting I'm trying to keep the car at around stage one tune and put the emphasis on handling. Madenglishman is trying to corrupt me with big single power but I will hold out for now.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I even like the indicators 

Don't listen to the MadEnglishman, much nicer being blown by twins.

What brakes/suspension setup have you gone for then?


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Orange indicators are the way forward:smokin: 
DBA 4000 discs and DS Ferodo 2500 (Nismo S Tune will replace these) on the front, standard rear discs with Performance Friction pads to go on.
Suspension is Boso/e coilovers with Nismo arms, Tein rods and whiteline bushes and castor adjustors on the front. Tomei strut brace for the front end. Very firm but the handling is like a go kart. Keeps the Imprezas honest in the corners.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Looking good as always mate - love the car park pic. Got some new appendages on the rear then ? .. what are they ?.

Ben


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Do Luck T1 courtesy of Beario. Really happy with the way they fill the rear side on profile.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeh - really like those - that has to be the only area is dislike on my car - it always looks as though something is missing.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

murano3 said:


> Yeh - really like those - that has to be the only area is dislike on my car - it always looks as though something is missing.


I agree, and those Do-Luck T1's look really 

Love the wheels too, and I won't get into the indicator debate here, lol


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

looks fantastic where abouts are you in norfolk


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Awesome looking 32 :smokin:


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

GTRalex said:


> looks fantastic where abouts are you in norfolk


I live near Attleborough. Thanks for the compliments guys, quite chuffed


----------



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)

Looking good Stu:smokin: :smokin: 

Ps..........I nearly fell off my chair when I read you want to keep it at a stage one  ....you keep telling yourself that big guy .....of course you do


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Dan, step away from the stage one! Not everyone wants or can afford stage 4 or whatever it is you have


----------



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)

Says the man with 4 cars and a track slag


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

two track slags Dan. Don't forget Project Pug, just behind Project Dagenham and Project Tidy up


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

after my wheels - I'm going to have to get myself a nice set of the rear spats.

Plus i might be doing a project Pug - my old dad is donating me his sorrento green 205 GTi .... could be fun


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

Very nice m8, love the rear quarter spats.


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

yokohama avs 5's are the bomb.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

those wheels are really nice. madenglishman, you do know the saying 'power is nothing without control'? lol i actually think stage one, then handling and (i hope) a later stage 2(3...4....lol) is the best way to go...

ps madenglishman again, im 16 and not allowed on your site  your discriminating! lol just kidding (although i find it good chavs are not allowed lol)

sorry for going offtopic!


----------



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)

bkvj said:


> madenglishman, you do know the saying 'power is nothing without control'? lol i actually think stage one, then handling and (i hope) a later stage 2(3...4....lol) is the best way to go...


Thank you for your advice.....and yes I do know the saying my friend....my face bares the scars of 2 serious accidents


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> Thank you for your advice.....and yes I do know the saying my friend....my face bares the scars of 2 serious accidents


ouch that hurts.

ps; i only said the wheels where nice on the 'old girl'...correction: the whole car looks pretty amazing and really clean!


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Some more very belated updates


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Bloody hell! Talk about a thread from the dead 
With all of this talk about other peoples projects and the work that mine is going through, I thought I would/should update my own thread.

Lets start with a before picture. This was the photo that sold me on L991 from the original advert








I'm heavily into trackdays with drag days, sprints, Ring trips all interesting diversions. The modifications have all been pretty minor including

cosmetics
Do luck rearspats















I've tried with and without the wing countless times.
Suede wheel 2 types
















Clear greddy cover








Jun style carbon kind of splitter








Ganadors








Fitted some gay canards (and promptly took them off)








Aerocatches








Arch extensions and Nismo spats
















Fujimura rocket flap










Proper modifications
3.5 litre accusump








Tein Flex with EDFC








Brembos with Rota GTR's (since changed wheel colour)
















Skylab torque controller, Cusco tie bars, steel turbos, along with Nismo arms etc etc. Over 2 years I've done 20+ trackdays, 2 Ring trips (20+ laps) and lots of drag runs and associated looning around. Then things got a bit more 'focused'

Boredom set in (again) so I decided to strip the lardy 1500kg car and see what I could do with a lighter nimbler starting point

Bringing me to this.

This is Nito's old shell by the way (ie a new one to me, I still have L991)









All stripped bare, with only hammerite on the engine bay, I reckon I've removed around 35kgs from an already pretty bare shell. Cool :thumbsup:

















It's in great condition and a great platform to start from

I've order a few bits already

356mm all around








D Jetro








Safety 21 10 point cage. We'll weld this in properly with braces tie-ing this in everywhere possible.








Corbeau fat arse composite seats, sidemounts and man sized harnesses








I have a Stack dash too although I may swap that for an AIM model, time and money will tell.
My target weight for the car is 1250kgs and that's retaining 4wd. Hicas has gone, so has ABS, we'll be using two fuel pumps with a swirl pot, probably 800cc injectors too. This will be kept 100% road legal and I'll be driving it to and from events next year as long as I get the bugger finished 

The cage and brakes are a few weeks away so this'll give me time to seam weld the shell in key points, underseal the thing much as Nozza1 has done and have a pie and pint in between too 

Forgive the many photos and concise talky stuff. More to follow, hopefully a bit more regularly from here on in.


Stu


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Shit stu! you wasnt joking... top effort bud, keep updating:bowdown1:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks awesome mate! wish i could afford a 32 for track!


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Looks awesome mate! wish i could afford a 32 for track!


So do I!! I'm bloody skint :chuckle:


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Good man Stuart - looks a great project mate. When are you hoping to have this one completed??


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Optimistically gunning for March of next year. The engine and box are coming out of the old car soon for inspection. I'll fit a Tomei baffle at the same time and check to see if the allegedly forged engine _is_ forged. Either way it will be cleaned, essentials done, painted and re-fitted in the new car.

The painting of the shell after the cage goes in is the bit I'm most looking forwards too


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

I like,

Good luck with the project, I really enjoyed that car. What happened to the front wings and how come the engine bay is all white?

There wasn't a hint of rust on that shell, it really was mint. I still have the bonnet with nismo lip and grille for sale off it 

I like the cage, nice!

Rgds
Nito


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Nito

I've decided to paint the engine bay white, partially for cleanliness and partly because I have some weird and wonderful ideas for the whole 'aesthetic' of the car. Details to follow 

Regarding the wings, I can only assume Mark took them off. I still have my other shell and the doors/wings etc are all fine. The wings will be used again however the doors may be swapped for FRP ones.

The engine and gearbox will be removed next week, both being sent away to APT for a health check. Gary has a Tomei sump baffle waiting to go in and an N1 water pump I've had for years to fit also.

I've been studying group A footage, Time Attack videos, basically anything that gives me an insight into how to make these things light and strong. I have picked up some useful tips from those in the know as well so hopefully it will all pay off.

I will be entering the JISC sprint series with it so that should be a great test for both driver and car


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

- i've still got the wheels off it


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Stuard: looking forward seeing your progress on your track32 

BTW: do you know where I can source the fujimura rocket flap youve got on your boot spoiler?


----------



## vipv35 (May 21, 2007)

stuartstaples said:


> Brembos with Rota GTR's (since changed wheel colour)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



which car did you get the brembos off of and were any mods needed to bolt them on?


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

vipv35 said:


> which car did you get the brembos off of and were any mods needed to bolt them on?


They are R34 brembos and should bolt straight on - well that's what i'm hoping as they are going onto my car once i've had them painted


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Pete
You can buy the rocket flap spoiler extension from Rick at Endless-R. He is an official trader on here.

vipv35
Murano3 is correct, they are off an R34 GTR. All you need to do is drill the caliper carriers on the hub out to 14mm and it will fit straight on. I think the R32 standard size is 12mm. This is all of the top of my head, so please check with a mechanic first before taking my word for it.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks like an awesome project, any more updates? Looks like there will be a lot soon seeing the shell.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Thank you

Not much. The Trust extended sump has turned up and Nismo thermostat too. Looking into composite doors at the moment with a local manufacturer. That may yield some results but I'm not getting my hopes up.
Next week the car goes on the spit and the seam welding starts. From there progress should be quite good I hope.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

I remember the photoshop ideas from the last one mate 

Come on then, any clues as to the colour choice this time??


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Something subtle Nick

Kawasaki Green, fluo yellow 
That sort of thing.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Had a sneaking suspicion it would be  Look forward to seeing the output mate...


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

whats the latest with the 32 stu!


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Don't make him cry ......


----------

